# Concept e 400 kaum bass



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

Moin,

nun sitz ich hier und hab da diesen trümmer von concept e400 neben mir stehen und frage mich was da los ist.
soweit alles angeschlossen und höre nun bischen musik aber habe trotzdem ich den bass auf 100% gedreht hab also ziemlich sehr bescheidene tiefe in der musik. Habe schon mediamonkey und WMplayer angemacht und da kommt fast nichts.
soundkarte ist  eine xonar DX  die auf meinen alten system sogar mehr tiefe erzeugt hat.

wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe.


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

in der sytemsteuerung bzw in dem menu der soundkarte die richtige boxen kombi ausgewählt, bass umleitung mit der richtigen freq. usw eingestellt??


----------



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

wird gecheckt 
wusste nich das es da auch was gibt


----------



## nfsgame (12. August 2010)

Wie hast du die Lautsprecher in den Audioeigenschaften in der Systemsteuerung eingestellt? Die Satteliten müssen als "klein" eingestuft werden.
Im Asus-Treiber kannste unter Flex-Bass ja mal rumspielen .


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

und auch 5.1 auswählen wenn du so ein set hast. und auch richtig angeschlossen? 
wenn du das nichtmals wußtest..


----------



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

also hab die sattelitet  im treiber so weit wie möglich entfernt und woofer ganz nah ran und  bass im treiber geboostet   boxen klein gestellt und alles  aber eig find ich das schon mager bei 100% bass und 60 % lautstärkerelativ weiß nicht so ganz i-was kommt da nich so ganz hin


----------



## Spieler22 (12. August 2010)

Wenn du das unter Win7 falsch auswählst, klingt es wie hingeschissen.
Um zu testen obs am Sub liegt zieh mal die Rear-Klinke und Center/Sub klinke raus. Dann rechnet die Anlage im Stereoupmix auf alle Lautsprecher hoch. Dann sollte der Sub recht potent zu werke gehen


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

schonmal die freq überprüft wo er trennen soll? und ist das auch aktiviert?


----------



## Blutstoff (12. August 2010)

Ber der DX unter Main 5.1 einstellen, FlexBass auf "on" und die LFE-Überkreuzfrequenz auf min. 125  Hz. Lautsprecher L, R sowie Ls, Rs und C auf klein.


----------



## Sash (12. August 2010)

geh mal auf 140-150hz hoch. dann gibts meist noch ein regler oder schalter um den bass extra zu verstärken, mach mal an. und es gibt ne möglichkeit die kanäle zu checken, dann hörst du meist sowas wie vorne links, vorne mitte.. usw. hör mal ob alle richtig sind.


----------



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

das is alles so eingestellt  und du lautsprecher sind alle an der richtigen stelle sonst auch. Bei Gta 4 gibts auch nicht viel zu hören  :/

also am soundkartentreiber kanns eig nicht liegen das ging ja auch mit mein alten 5.1 system alles wunderbar


----------



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

ok hat sich erledigt ich weiß nicht warum aber i-wie kann ich jetzt im Mixer menü im treiber jetzt den Woofer doch ansteuern ging bisher nicht  also sollte jetz bischen mehr wumm machen der kleine

für 100% aber doch etwas gezügelt aber werd mal gucken vööt die anderen leiser stellen oder so


----------



## Blutstoff (12. August 2010)

Luc-93 schrieb:


> ok hat sich erledigt ich weiß nicht warum aber i-wie kann ich jetzt im Mixer menü im treiber jetzt den Woofer doch ansteuern ging bisher nicht also sollte jetz bischen mehr wumm machen der kleine
> 
> für 100% aber doch etwas gezügelt aber werd mal gucken vööt die anderen leiser stellen oder so


 
100% ist eigentlich viel zu viel. Da scheint etwas noch nicht richtig eingestellt zu sein.


----------



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

ja schätzte ich auch  ich hab auch  Effect  alles voll auf bass programmiert und  flexbass bei 145    wenn ich denn den regler aufdrh is schon übel  
aber was kann denn sonst nich so stimmen


----------



## Blutstoff (12. August 2010)

Hast du in der Systemsteuerung unter "Audiogeräte verwalten" alles richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

was heißt richtig ??     ich hab vista und keine ahnung was ich da machen soll ich hab da einfach alles angekreuzt


----------



## Blutstoff (12. August 2010)

Also musst mal schauen. Bei Win 7 in der Systemsteuerung auf Hardware und Sound > Audiogeräte verwalten anklicken > Rechtsklick auf Lautsprecher und dann auf Lautsprecher konfigurieren klicken. Anschließend öffnet sich dann ein Menu, in dem man selbsterklärend beliebige Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Ich denke, dass sollte bei Vista ähnlich sein.


----------



## Luc-93 (12. August 2010)

mh joa  aber i-wie bringt da alles nix egal wie ich einstelle


----------



## Blutstoff (12. August 2010)

Stell mal im Mainmenu der DX die Audiokanäle von 6 auf 2, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. August 2010)

Lauf mal ein bisschen im Raum rum ob der Bass an einer anderen Position vllt. besser ist. Es kann sein, dass du genau in einer stehenden Welle sitzt wo sich die Interferenzen gegenseitig auslöschen, dann hat man einen sehr mageren Bass.


----------



## TAZ (13. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Lauf mal ein bisschen im Raum rum ob der Bass an einer anderen Position vllt. besser ist. Es kann sein, dass du genau in einer stehenden Welle sitzt wo sich die Interferenzen gegenseitig auslöschen, dann hat man einen sehr mageren Bass.



Tritt die Auslöschung durch Inteferenzen nicht nur bei 2 gleichen Schallquellen auf? Bei nur einer abstrahlenden Quelle (der Sub ist ja allein für seinen Frequenzbereich zuständig) kann soetwas doch gar nicht wirklich vorkommen, oder? 

Und dann hatten wir im Physikunterricht damals auch nur sinusförmige Frequenzverläufe getestet, ich weiß gar nicht wie es sich dann mit Musik verhält, die ja ein viel größeres Frequenzsprektrum umfasst.


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

sollte nicht aber fire wollte mit seinem wissen über indeferenzen pralen.

wie dem auch sei, ist meist nur ne einstellungssache wieso er zu wenig bass hat.


----------



## Spieler22 (13. August 2010)

Ähm klar kann das auftreten
Oder habt ihr keine Wände bzw. sind die alle Tonstudiomäßig verkleidet?
Ne mal im Ernst der Schall wird von der Wand reflektiert, trifft im Grunde auf sich selber und löscht sich aus  
so einfach is das 

Sicherlich ist dies Phänomen anders als mit 2 Subs !

Trotzdem hört sich das Problem des Threaderstellers eher weniger danach an. Nen Concept E400 auf voller Bassstufe müsste trotz sich auflösenden Schalls fühlbaren Druck erzeugen


----------



## Sash (13. August 2010)

klar kann das auftreten, aber mit kleinen system wie dem ist das eher unwahrscheinlich das man das wirklich heraushören kann. ich hab schon viel mit anlagen aufbauen, heimkino usw zu tun gehabt, auch mit anlagen die wesentlich mehr leistung hatten, und noch nie habe ich erlebt das... ach vergessen wir das.


----------



## Rocksteak (13. August 2010)

Ja das mit der Schalleliminierung kenne ich auch, hab deshalb meinen Sub eben woanders hingestellt als vor mich, unter den Tisch. Wäre auf jeden Fall nen Versuch wert!


----------



## Spieler22 (13. August 2010)

Das hatte ich sogar schon mit nem Concept e mit nur 200mm Sub!
Und nen 300mm Sub als klein zu bezeichnen ist schon nicht übel


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> klar kann das auftreten, aber mit kleinen system wie dem ist das eher unwahrscheinlich das man das wirklich heraushören kann. ich hab schon viel mit anlagen aufbauen, heimkino usw zu tun gehabt, auch mit anlagen die wesentlich mehr leistung hatten, und noch nie habe ich erlebt das... ach vergessen wir das.


 

Klein? Der Sub vom ce400 recht locker für Räume bis 30m². Wenn man ihn dann falsch positioniert, kann man das schon sehr deutlich hören. Auch ein außreichender Abstand zur Hörposition ist wichtig, um nicht inmitten einer stehenden Welle zu sitzen.
Das Phänomen hatte ich selbst mit meinem 1000W Sub.


----------



## nfsgame (13. August 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> klar kann das auftreten, aber mit kleinen system wie dem ist das eher unwahrscheinlich das man das wirklich heraushören kann. ich hab schon viel mit anlagen aufbauen, heimkino usw zu tun gehabt, auch mit anlagen die wesentlich mehr leistung hatten, und noch nie habe ich erlebt das... ach vergessen wir das.


Das stimmt so nicht, auch mit billigsten Logitechdingern kannste Bassprobleme durch dei Aufstellung bekommen. Lies mal das Subwooferspecial, bist doch sonen areadvd-Junkie .


----------



## Luc-93 (13. August 2010)

naja nun is es aber ja numal so das 90% der leute ihren Sub unterm tisch haben wie ich auch um auch bedienen zu können .


----------



## Blutstoff (13. August 2010)

Luc-93 schrieb:


> naja nun is es aber ja numal so das 90% der leute ihren Sub unterm tisch haben wie ich auch um auch bedienen zu können .


 
Außer Lautstärke, Bass und Ein/Aus, gibt es da aber nicht viel zum Regeln. Bis auf Ein/Aus kannst du doch alles bequem am PC steuern.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (14. August 2010)

> sollte nicht aber fire wollte mit seinem wissen über indeferenzen pralen.


Und du pra*h*lst offensichtlich mit grenzenloser Inkompetenz, so wie in jedem deiner Beiträge hier im Sound-Unterforum, andere Bereiche des Forums kann ich nicht beurteilen. 



> klar kann das auftreten, aber mit kleinen system wie dem ist das eher unwahrscheinlich das man das wirklich heraushören kann. ich hab schon viel mit anlagen aufbauen, heimkino usw zu tun gehabt, auch mit anlagen die wesentlich mehr leistung hatten, und noch nie habe ich erlebt das... ach vergessen wir das.


Dann musst du wohl ein somatisches oder psychisches Problem mit deinem Gehör haben...
wenn ich mich 1,5m hinter meine übliche Hörposition am PC begebe kann ich sogut wie gar keinen Bass ausmachen, der ist dort wie weggepufft, wieder ein Stück weiter vor oder zurück und er dröhnt nur so vor sich hin (Wellenaddition).
Ein anderer Effekt den ich in meinem Zimmer sehr gut beobachten kann ist der durch meine Dachschräge ausgelöste Druckkammereffekt (keine Ahnung ob das der richtige Begriff ist, der Begriff beschreibt nur gut meine Beobachtung).
Meine Hifi-Anlage steht an der Wand gegenüber der Dachschräge. Je näher ich nun der Wand mit der Dachschräge komme, desto stärker wird der Bass, obwohl ich mich weiter von den Lautsprechern entferne.
Und Tieftonauslöschung bzw. Verstärkung hat absolut nichts mit der Qualität der Lautsprecher zu tun. Es kommt ausschließlich auf die wiedergegebenen Frequenzen an, je tiefer die Frequenzen sind, desto deutlicher wird der Effekt durch die größere Wellenlänge. Im Hoch- oder Mitteltonbereich bemerkt man diese Effekte nicht, da die Wellenlängen dafür viel zu kurz sind.

Ein Tiefton von 60Hz hat eine Wellenlänge von 5,72m (Schallgeschwindkeit von 343m/s angenommen). Das heißt, du hast alle 2,86m (1/2 λ) ein Wellenberg bzw. Wellental wo es bei ungünstiger interferenz zu kompletter Wellenauslöschung oder maximaler Wellenaddition kommen kann.
Bei einem mittelfrequenten Ton von 250Hz (etwa der Grundton der weibl. Stimme) hast du eine Wellenlänge von nurnoch 1,37m, Wellental und Wellenberg wechseln sich dabei also schon auf einer Entfernung von nurnoch 68,5cm ab. Das die Auslöschung bzw. Verstärkung da nichtmehr so deutlich auftritt liegt vor allem an der besseren Reflexion des Schalls durch Wände und andere Objekte, wodurch du viel mehr Reflexionsschall zu höheren bekommst.

Wie du siehst ist Raumakkustik ein sehr komplexes (und auch interessantes) Thema und hat einen sehr deutlichen Einfluss auf den Klang, genau genommen den größten Einfluss, noch vor den Lautsprechern.

So, genug geprahlt...


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Aloha, hab mich mal angemeldet um hier das gleiche Problem zu melden...
Habe seit heute das E400, und der Bass ist wirklich mehr als mager. Um auch nur annähernd etwas Bass wahrzunehmen, muss ich den Bassregler auf 100% und die Lautstärke min. auf 80% haben.
Die Bassleistung die ich dann bekomme, hat mein altes Z5500 schon bei 15% Lautstärke und 50% Bass geleistet.

Das Problem besteht sowohl an der Onboard Soundkarte als auch an einer Audigy2 (an der ich wegen nicht vorhandener 64bit Treiber so gut wie nichts einstellen kann)
Bestellt ist eine X-Fi Extreme Music, die allerdings erst nächste Woche irgendwann kommt.

Aufstellung: Sub unter dem Schreibtisch, keine Decoderbox oder sonstiges dazwischen geschaltet.


----------



## Pravasi (27. Juni 2011)

::::::hab was überlesen...::::::::


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> ::::::hab was überlesen...::::::::


 
hä 

Achja... Mit Bass auf 100% und Lautstärke egal wo unter 80% bewegt sich der Woofer nichtmal annähernd im Gehäuse.
Ich frag mich, was die Leute gemacht haben, die Videos bei youtube hochladen und das ganze Haus wackeln lassen


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

Die labern entweder nur doofes zeug oder sind überzeugt von ihrem kram. 

Das ganze haus kann ich auch wackeln lassen, allerdings kannst du in meinen subwoofer mindestens 10 dieser Teufel subwoofer reinstellen *g* kommt natürlich auch auf die substanz vom haus an, nen Betonbau bekommst nicht so leicht zum wackeln wie nen Fachwerkhaus z.b, oder nen haus was innen wände aus Rehgibsplatten hat. 

Ne ma ernsthaft, entweder hast du ne schlechte aufstellung vom Subwoofer oder treiber seitig ist was falsch eingestellt. 

Aber im gegensatz zu den Logitech dingern hat Teufel in der tat scheinbar weniger bass, man sagt ja Logitech nach das sie sehr basslastig sind.


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Ich wohn in ner 14m² Studentenbude, hier ist alles sehr hellhöhrig.
Hab gerade mal an Teufel geschrieben ob die Abhilfe kennen.

Muss nun auf die X-Fi warten, und gucken was damit zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Mit der jetzigen Leisung die das E400 abgibt, hat jedes 20 Euro 2.1 Set mehr Bass


----------



## Blutstoff (27. Juni 2011)

Alles richtig verkabelt und Bassumleitung aktiviert? Das CE400 sollte für 14m² mehr als genug Bass zur Verfügung stellen können. Da dürfte dich selbst der übernächste Zimmernachbar noch deutlich wahrnehmen.


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Trennfrequenz hab ich auf 145hz gestellt, verkabelt ist auch alles.
Hab jetzt im EQ die 125hz Frequenz um 12db angehoben, jetzt schiebt das schon ganz böse an


----------



## Blutstoff (27. Juni 2011)

BeeJayFL schrieb:


> Trennfrequenz hab ich auf 145hz gestellt, verkabelt ist auch alles.
> Hab jetzt im EQ die 125hz Frequenz um 12db angehoben, jetzt schiebt das schon ganz böse an


 
Ist eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache den Bass im EQ zu erhöhen, der muss such ohne schon gut "anschieben". Dreh mal auf und verlasse das Zimmer. Hör dann mal im Hausflur ob's rummst.


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Er schiebt auch an, ohne dass ich den EQ aufdrehe. Dann fehlt mir aber der Bass bei "Zimmerlautstärke", und das ist ja der den ich haben will 
Ohne die Anhebung im EQ zusselt der Sub nur vor sich hin, es sei denn ich dreh weit über Zimmerlautstärke auf


----------



## Bier (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte auch mal n Teufelsystem, bei mir hat's geholfen im Realtek-Treiber ''Bassmanagement'' zu aktivieren.


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal n Teufelsystem, bei mir hat's geholfen im Realtek-Treiber ''Bassmanagement'' zu aktivieren.


 
Das hat insofern geholfen, als dass ich ohne das Bassmanagement garkeinen Bass hatte (der Sub wurde garnicht angesteuert)
Jetzt hab ich ja die Audigy2 drin, da haperts aber mit der Software (keine brauchbaren Treiber)
Und die X-Fi ist ja schon bestellt


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

Nutz mal die KX treiber, dann gehts auch mit der Audigy  Mit der X-FI wirste aber auch nicht unbedingt glücklicher unter 64bit mit den original treibern, das nur am rande erwähnt


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Für die Audigy gibts ja garnichts an Software (so wie damals für XP die ganzen Equilizer, Schieberegler oder sonstiges)
AUch nicht mit den KX

X-Fi denke ich schon, dafür gibts ja 64bit treiber mit Software


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

Was für ne Audigy hast du den ? Also ne Audigy2 Zs bietet mit KX extremst viele möglichkeiten an EQ, Effekten, LZK, Filtern und co. also wirklich extremst viel, die X-FI hingegen ist da schon spärlich was einstellmöglichkeiten gibt, vorallem unter Win Vista und Win7 sind viele möglichkeiten flöten gegangen die es unter XP noch gab, da muss man schon die Daniel_K treiber nehmen und selbst dann fehlen so einige dinge. 

Nur zur info, ich hab ne X-FI Xtreme Musik, und ne Audigy 2ZS habsch beim kumpel im CarPc verbaut, eben mit KX treibern und den ganzen features welche du denkst das es sie nicht gibt !


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab eine ganz normale Audigy2 ohne irgendwelche Zusätze 

Hab den KX Treiber gefunden und installiert.
Viele neue "Ausgabegeräte", von denen jeder einzelne Lautsprecher ansteuert, aber keine alle zusammen.
Den den ich vorher gewählt hatte geht garnicht mehr, alles andere ist nicht vorhanden.

Und wo finde ich jetzt nen EQ oder sowas?


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

Zugegeben der ist bisl arg umfangreich und man muss sich erstmal zu recht finden, also du must in den KX DSP reingehen, da kannst du alles routen wie du willst. 
Anbei mal nen Bild wie sowas aussehen kann. 

vom FXBus greifst du die signale ab, führst sie durch die verschiedenen DSP effekte wie EQ und co, und leitest sie an die einzelnen lautsprecher am Epilog 
Imageshack - dsp2sp7.jpg


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Sorry, das is mir zu kompliziert...
Ich erinner mich wohlgesonnen an die Zeiten meiner Soundblaster Live, mit graphischer Einstellungsoberfläche. Einfach nen Regler hoch oder runter, und man hat es so wie es sein soll.

Mit dem KX laufen jetzt weder die hinteren Sats, noch der Sub

/deinstallation


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

So kompliziert wär das auch nicht gewesen, aber gut deine entscheidung. 

Ich kann nur sagen, das selbst mein kollege mit dem CarPC dahinter gestiegen ist und der kennt sich auch kaum bis garnicht mit sowas aus.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juni 2011)

Für laien sind die Treiber wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen. Ich liebe sie aber, da sie Möglichkeiten eröffnen wofür man gerade im Car HiFi Bereich sehr viel nutzen...

Zum Thema: Arbeite dich einfach mal in den Treiber rein und du willst die Vorteile nicht mehr wieder abgeben


----------



## Gast12348 (27. Juni 2011)

Jop grad für CarPc´s extrem geil in kombination mit der Audigy2Zs deswegen hab ich die damals dort auch verbaut. 

Wie Lordmeuchelmord schon sagt, bisl reinarbeiten und du willst nix anderes mehr haben weil die möglichkeiten die man hat unschlagbar sind.


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Das hier will ich ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...laster-x-fi-xtreme-music-soundprobleme-x1.jpg

Nicht die Soundprobleme, aber die Oberfläche mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. Juni 2011)

Nix weiter als eine optische Spielerei...


----------



## BeeJayFL (27. Juni 2011)

Diese Spielerei vereinfacht aber alles was mit Einstellungen zu tun hat, ist nunmal so.

Mit dem offiziellen Treiber für die Audigy2 kann ich den Pegel für die einzelnen Satelliten einstellen, und die Höhen/Bässe um 12db anheben oder senken. Dann noch nen EQ, das wars...
Nichts von wegen den features die die Karte hat und die Bassverstärkung ist garnicht anwählbar.

Irgendwie nicht das, an was ich mich erinnern konnte als die Karte neu war


----------



## matzCh (30. Dezember 2011)

Mir geht es genau so ... hatte vorher über Jahre das Concept E Magnum, das hat gehämmert "wie sau" - also sehr tiefer, schöner rollender Bass auch bei geringer Lautstärke.
Und nun das Concept E 400 neu geholt und alles irgendwie mager. Da sich weder an der Soundkarte oder den Treibern etwas geändert hat, ist das eigentlich auszuschließen. Sateliten, Center und Woofer sind richtig angeschlossen bzw. geben durch Einzeltest des Soundtreibers an der richtigen Stelle was aus. Center & Sub sind auch nicht vertauscht.
Bass ist jetzt konstant bei 100%, das wäre mit dem alten Sub schon unangenehm geworden. 

Problem also ähnlich wie vorher beschrieben: wenn ich die Lautstärke hochdrehe, vibrieren auch die Wände "kein Problem", aber bei geringer/mittlerer Lautstärke angenehmen, dicken Bass zu erzeugen klappt nicht (im Gegensatz zum alten Concept E).

Am EQ der Soundkarte rumzuspielen, bringt zwar was, war vorher aber nie nötig.

@BeeJayFL: hast du dich mal an Teufel gewandt?


----------

